# Best nutes for flowering stages



## ScouseChonga (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi,

I'm about to purchased a new collection of nutes in the next few days and I was hoping anyone here could put me in the right direction to improve yield and taste.

I've always just used canna AnB, growtek cal mag, canna pk13/14, canna boost and AN overdrive in the last 6 years.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 14, 2017)

I love BioBizz nutes, my flower nutes are Biobizz Bloom and Topmax, Sweet raw and Cal/mag


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 14, 2017)

ScouseChonga said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm about to purchased a new collection of nutes in the next few days and I was hoping anyone here could put me in the right direction to improve yield and taste.
> 
> ...



if you cant get fire from following the directions on those nutes.... gonna have to try new genetics, improved grow space or habits.
pk is stupid though, stop that and your weed will instantly improve in quality. with less leafy cabbage though


----------



## ruwtz (Sep 14, 2017)

The best nutes are the ones with the coolest label on the bottle. True story!


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 24, 2017)

Nectar for the gods. Herculean harvest, aphrodites extraction and bloom khaos. These are only supplements though. I run about half of their line. Amazing stuff, its like liquid super soil, pre digested and mostly immediately plant available but leaves food for the soil behind as well. Calcium based to promote strong healthy bones, or buds? Yeah, though some of the products look like chocolate milk, i highly advise against drinking them.


----------



## Frostythesnowman88 (Sep 25, 2017)

P & K. With very little N


----------



## SouthCross (Sep 25, 2017)

Dr Earth Flower Girl.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Who (Sep 25, 2017)

Botanicare - KIND
Make your OWN "Sweet RAW"! Costs less then a buck a gallon to make it!


----------



## smokebros (Sep 25, 2017)

I just use beastie bloomz (0-50-30) at full strength from week 1 flower until finish.


----------



## SoOLED (Sep 25, 2017)

there is no "BEST" some strains and methods work well/better with some system/strains.

what might be good for his GDP, might not be good for your blue dream: <~~example only

and some work better in different growing mediums coco/pro-mix whatever.

that's what you are the gardener, has to figure out on the fly, make these adjustments or add/try something new.

if you are trying something new, don't use the whole system, pick one or two and see how they do this run, and look at the results. then maybe next run. use it, or don't if you didn't like the results.

this is how you get people growing just one strain for a very long time, to amazing heights. they know/tired everything down to the last minute of each run.


----------



## dunnyluv (Sep 29, 2017)

Just add Terpinator and Bud XL


----------



## xtsho (Sep 30, 2017)

smokebros said:


> I just use beastie bloomz (0-50-30) at full strength from week 1 flower until finish.


beastie is just mono potassium phosphate with some micronutrients added and marked up 1000%
Save your money.
This is all you need:

"Vita Grow offers a three-part formula that is used differently than most three-part formulas. All of the micro-nutrients are in the Super Micro formula part A. The Super Fast formula is the Nitrogen and Calcium. The Giant Bloom formula is the Phosphorus and Potassium.

When plants are in a vegetative state the Super Micro and Super Grow recipe is used. If you want a plant to be pushed into bloom, the Giant Bloom formula is added to the Super Micro and Super Grow recipe. By separating the formulas this way the grower can increase or decrease nitrogen (Super Grow) or phosphorus (Giant Bloom) as the plants demand without interfering with the micro-nutrients (Super Micro). This is how the professional greenhouse growers mix and match elements and compound for each stage of plant growth."






















I am in no way affiliated with this company. I am just providing the source of the fertilizer that I have found to be all that I need.


----------



## smokebros (Sep 30, 2017)

xtsho said:


> beastie is just mono potassium phosphate with some micronutrients added and marked up 1000%
> Save your money.
> This is all you need:
> 
> ...


haha, i was kidding.


----------



## Ghost of Davy Jones (Sep 30, 2017)

Take a piss in the grow medium once a week for big stanky budz. Just kidding.

The three numbers... 20-40-25 for example...

The 1st number 20 in this case, always stands for nitrogen.

The 2nd number, 40 stands for phosphorus

The 3rd number 25 stands for potassium

If your vegging you want a high nitrogen. If your flowering you want higher phosphorus. Potassium is good for all around plant health and also keeps plants strong giving them a better chance to fight off disease and stress.

Hope this helps u better understand nutes buddy! 

Good luck!


----------



## xtsho (Sep 30, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Not much Mg. You'll have to supplement with Epsom. You may need to supplement with CalMag when you lower Nitrogen as well as the part B is the only one that has any.


Look at part A. 2% magnesium. Part A is used throughout the entire grow as is part B which is calcium nitrate and provides all the calcium needed. I've been growing in coco with these nutes for over a decade without any issues. I do add epsom salts sparingly so that might be preventing issues.

You seem to have a good understanding of plant nutrient requirements. I've been using these nutes/bulk chemical salts for a long time. I've used them in soil, coco, flood/drain, dwc, all with good results. Never added anything other than epsom salt and fulvic acid.
If you're going to grow with chemical salts you need nothing more than what I'm using
My next grow after the next one is going to be a coco organic experiment with nothing but natural feeding.

VitaGrow is so easy. Part A and B for Veg. Add part C for bloom. Done.


----------



## budman111 (Oct 1, 2017)

ruwtz said:


> The best nutes are the ones with the coolest label on the bottle. True story!


Cannabis won't grow unless the bottle has half naked lady's and multicolored cartoon character labels on the bottles.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 1, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> I didn't run the numbers so I wasn't sure if Calmag would be needed or not when you lower the Nitrogen for flower. Your source water could have a good amount of Mg or Ca or both as well but for all I know you could be using RO. Mind sharing what ratio you use in veg and flower?


I just follow the recommended amounts on the label. The nitrogen isn't reduced going into flower. You just add part C mono potassium phosphate. I think the reason I don't have any calcium issues in coco is because the calcium nitrate is used throughout the grow till the end. I do add some epsom salts about week three through week five in flower but only half a teaspoon per gallon. I also add .25 grams per gallon of 95% fulvic acid. I start reducing the nutrient strength around week six and by harvest I'm running 1/4 strength nutrients. I use blumats for irrigating also. It's been working great and it's really easy. Years ago when I was using every other additive like many do I was having the same problems that many end up having. Now all I have is healthy plants with very little work and I'm not wasting my money on a bunch of marketing and products that contain the same stuff I'm using. The guy that started VitaGrow is a master gardener. The big grows in warehouses in Portland Oregon are not using Advanced Nutrients. They're using the same stuff I am and mixing it according to their needs. This is how commercial agriculture feeds the crops that feed America.

I just mixed a batch so here are the ppm's:

Water = 80
Part A Micro Nutrients = 190
Part B Calcium Nitrate = 350
Part C Mono Potassium Phosphate= 80

Total PPM's Veg = 620
Total PPM's Bloom = 700







*41 days into flower:*


----------



## ruwtz (Oct 3, 2017)

xtsho said:


> I just follow the recommended amounts on the label. The nitrogen isn't reduced going into flower. You just add part C mono potassium phosphate. I think the reason I don't have any calcium issues in coco is because the calcium nitrate is used throughout the grow till the end. I do add some epsom salts about week three through week five in flower but only half a teaspoon per gallon. I also add .25 grams per gallon of 95% fulvic acid. I start reducing the nutrient strength around week six and by harvest I'm running 1/4 strength nutrients. I use blumats for irrigating also. It's been working great and it's really easy. Years ago when I was using every other additive like many do I was having the same problems that many end up having. Now all I have is healthy plants with very little work and I'm not wasting my money on a bunch of marketing and products that contain the same stuff I'm using. The guy that started VitaGrow is a master gardener. The big grows in warehouses in Portland Oregon are not using Advanced Nutrients. They're using the same stuff I am and mixing it according to their needs. This is how commercial agriculture feeds the crops that feed America.
> 
> I just mixed a batch so here are the ppm's:
> 
> ...


Yes, like this!

Take control over the nutrients you are putting in!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 31, 2017)

xtsho said:


> I just follow the recommended amounts on the label. The nitrogen isn't reduced going into flower. You just add part C mono potassium phosphate. I think the reason I don't have any calcium issues in coco is because the calcium nitrate is used throughout the grow till the end. I do add some epsom salts about week three through week five in flower but only half a teaspoon per gallon. I also add .25 grams per gallon of 95% fulvic acid. I start reducing the nutrient strength around week six and by harvest I'm running 1/4 strength nutrients. I use blumats for irrigating also. It's been working great and it's really easy. Years ago when I was using every other additive like many do I was having the same problems that many end up having. Now all I have is healthy plants with very little work and I'm not wasting my money on a bunch of marketing and products that contain the same stuff I'm using. The guy that started VitaGrow is a master gardener. The big grows in warehouses in Portland Oregon are not using Advanced Nutrients. They're using the same stuff I am and mixing it according to their needs. This is how commercial agriculture feeds the crops that feed America.
> 
> I just mixed a batch so here are the ppm's:
> 
> ...


Have you tried running the ppm’s higher?
Do you run that mix for every watering ? Or once or twice a week n straight water in between?

I run AN and the price is out to lunch 
I’m looking for a change, and there full setup is less then some of the 1 ltr bottles I have . And taking there advice after a phone call, hurt me bad. 
“You need to stop with the ppm, n ph meters n run it as the bottles say.”
I should have only done it on a % of the crop, but didn’t as it a lot of work making up a bunch of different feed. I would like something simple, but don’t want to lose yield, etc 
I will say Advanced does have the best ph down I’ve ever used, n have tried a lot.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 31, 2017)

BigHornBuds said:


> Have you tried running the ppm’s higher?
> Do you run that mix for every watering ? Or once or twice a week n straight water in between?
> 
> I run AN and the price is out to lunch
> ...


I don't water. I fill a reservoir with nutrient solution and the blumats take care of the rest constantly feeding and keeping the coco at the right moisture level. I've ran the PPM's higher but didn't see any difference except problems from over fertilization. As for PH down, I use VitaGrow PH down. It's just phosphoric acid and works great. I buy it by the gallon. It's only $20. And the good thing is that American Agriculture that puts it out is just a couple miles down the road from me. The guy that initially started VitaGrow has apparently moved on to other things but he's the guy behind Flying Skull plant products http://www.flyingskull.net/ They make NukeEm for bugs and have a full line of nutrients and additives like CalMag and other stuff. They also have a line of good soil as well.


----------



## kingzt (Oct 31, 2017)

xtsho said:


> I don't water. I fill a reservoir with nutrient solution and the blumats take care of the rest constantly feeding and keeping the coco at the right moisture level. I've ran the PPM's higher but didn't see any difference except problems from over fertilization. As for PH down, I use VitaGrow PH down. It's just phosphoric acid and works great. I buy it by the gallon. It's only $20. And the good thing is that American Agriculture that puts it out is just a couple miles down the road from me. The guy that initially started VitaGrow has apparently moved on to other things but he's the guy behind Flying Skull plant products http://www.flyingskull.net/ They make NukeEm for bugs and have a full line of nutrients and additives like CalMag and other stuff. They also have a line of good soil as well.


How high do you run your ec when using blumats?


----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm using a Hanna meter so 700 ppm's = 1.4 EC


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 15, 2017)

Corn sprout tea a good choice?


----------



## xtsho (Nov 15, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> Corn sprout tea a good choice?


Sprout tea. Interesting. 
I looked it up and have found it to be rather interesting. I'm going to be experimenting with organic coco growing and sprout tea is something I'll likely be incorporating.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 15, 2017)

I have read to use Rye seed during veg and corn during flower. I cant remember why really. I will be using SST on my next indoor grows


----------

